# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  uopće niste fora!!!!!!!
Uopće niste fora što imate tako malo šifri za rasprodaju.Mislim da je to skroz bezveze,sta neda se volont¸erima slagati robu na vjesalice ????

----------


## apricot

dragi madjoe...

volonteri na rasprodaji odrade cca 36 sati.

- u tih 36 sati, primimo nešto preko 200 prodavatelja (200 onih koji donose po 50 komada sitne robe i dvadesetak onih koji imaju samo po jednu krupnu stvar)
- u tih 36 sati, ispišemo kartončić za svaku pojedinačnu stvarčicu (i za najmanji autić ili čarapice) i pištoljem posplintamo
- u tih 36 sati, razdvojimo robu po veličini
- u tih 36 sati, objesimo 10000 komada robe na vješalice i tko zna koliko komada složimo na stolove
- u tih 36 sati, tamo smo sa svojom djecom
- u tih 36 sati, ponekad ne stignemo ni jesti
- u tih 36 sati, trudimo se biti nasmijani 
- u zadnja 3 sata, svu neprodanu robu rasporedimo natrag na 200 vlasnika
- u zadnja 2 sata isplaćujemo novac (koji prije toga treba prebrojati i staviti točno u koverte)
- u zadnja 2 sata, pozdravimo svakoga od tih 200 ljudi, objasnimo ako je bilo nekih problema
- i dalje smo nasmijani

imaš pravo, ne da nam se!

 :Heart:

----------


## maria71

Ja sam bila na jednoj rasprodaji i iskreno užasnula me je količina posla ,ljudi itd

a nisam imala nikakav poseban zadatak ,bila sam malo kod igračaka i malo kod fride... mogla sam otić na pauzu kad god

otišla sam doma oko 13h

svim tim ljudima koji se daju na taj način ,skidam kapu dolje, kad sam probala ,znam da ja to ne mogu i još ih više cijenim

----------


## apricot

o, možeš, možeš...
a da svratiš u subotu?

(zaboravila sam gore napisati i noćni rad naših cura koje kod kuće ispišu 10000 šifri na kartončiće, našu šeficu od blagajni koja noć prije rasprodaje svaku šifru upiše u računalo i našu šeficu od rasprodaje koja sve konce drži u rukama i po mjesec dana prije najavljenog datuma)

----------


## maria71

nastojat ću

žao mi je kad se ovako omalovažava taj ogromni rad  :Sad:

----------


## ivakika

Apri je vec sve lijepo rekla, ja dodajem da na rasprodaji radi i do 60 volontera koji kad bi se zbrojili svi njihovi sati u ta tri dana odrade 600 volonterskih sati!!
dakle daju svoj trud, svoje vrijeme, svoju dobru volju kako bi se ova akcija odrzala

mi bismo jako voljeli imati vise sifri, ali je to za nas fizicki nemoguce-ovo je brojka koju jedva izdrzavamo

i jos nesto, draga/i madjoe, ako zelis vidjeti koliki je to posao slobodno dodji u subotu oko 13 sati u paviljon 7 na Zagrebackom Velesajmu i trazi mene-Ivu, voditeljicu rasprodaje i ja cu ti vrlo rado pokazati kako nas sustav funkcionira i koliko ti divni ljudi odrade posla nakon svake rasprodaje

----------


## paci

a ja ne kužim zašto se vi uopće opravdavate/objašnjavate/tumačite s nekim tko se registrirao očito radi samo te jedne jedine provokacije :? znam da vam je muka kad netko nipodoštava vas i vaš rad, ali ovo nije vrijedno - ma ničega.

----------


## apricot

paci, ne opravdavamo se, nemamo zbog čega.
zapravo bismo se trebale - hvaliti  8) 

ovako, objašnjavamo koliki je to opseg posla, što je ujedno i objašnjenje onima koji pitaju zašto Roda nema rasprodaje u Osijeku/Rijeci/Splitu... a takvi upiti su prilično česti.

cure, hvala   :Heart:

----------


## davorka

> a ja ne kužim zašto se vi uopće opravdavate/objašnjavate/tumačite s nekim tko se registrirao očito radi samo te jedne jedine provokacije :? znam da vam je muka kad netko nipodoštava vas i vaš rad, ali ovo nije vrijedno - ma ničega.


Upravo sam to htjela napisati. Nije vrijedno truda napisati ni jedan red, jer će ovakvi ljudi opet isto misliti. Žalosno, stvarno.

----------


## bucka

meni je rad na svakoj rodinoj rasprodaji super iskustvo!!!
i fakat uzivam volontirat!!
budem i na ovoj!!
trebam samo slozit redove sa daddy-jem!!  :Wink:

----------


## daddycool

ma ja mislim da se to apri samo registrirala kako bi mogla sama sebi odgovoriti i malo se hvaliti   :Grin:  

i usput namjerno zaboraviti radove koje obave muškarci na raspordaji   :Razz:  

vidimo se ujutro šefice i nemoj me jako tuči zbog ovog posta   :Kiss:

----------


## snoopygirl

nisam bila al sam vidila slike prije, tijekom i poslje i samo kažem   :Naklon:   :Heart:

----------


## momtobe

A ja ne kužim ovakve članove...piše prvi post, i to ovakav? :?  :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ribica

ovo nije član foruma, ovo je samo jedan nezadovoljnik koji na rodinoj rasprodaji ne može prodati sve što je skupio

mogla bih čak i pretpostaviti s upitnih mjesta pa mu ovo služi i kao izvor profita.

Sorry, ali ovo je samo moj čudan um u ove kasne noćne sate  :Sick:  i ljutnja na one koji gledaju da sve iskoriste smo za svoju dobit  :Sad:

----------


## apricot

daddy, ne da si samo zgodan i dobar, nego i pametan!
 :Razz:   :Kiss:

----------


## ana.m

Apricot   :Naklon:  

Ah, stvarno ne bi trebalo gubiti živce i riječi na ovakve provokacije.


*-=madjoe=-* ajde dođi volontirati pa ćeš vidjeti zašto je to tako.   :Nope:

----------


## Arkana10

ja mislim da se trebate vise hvaliti   :Love:

----------


## spajalica

ja sam samo vidjela slikice i jednom dosla na rasprodaju vidjet i to   :Grin:  , ali majko moja posla preko glave a svi su bili u raspolozenom elementu. evo danas ja saljem svog MM s robicom, pa cu vidjeti i tu stranu. ko zna mozda se za sljedecu rasprodaju i ja javim ko volonter, ali prije tek na proljece jer tad ce balerina biti fakat zabavna beba i nadam se ne odvec zahtjevna.

----------


## Tea

madoje, trebaš doći volontirati i dobit ćeš šifru za slijedeću rasprodaju u  čas posla, al prije toga se treba kao što sam rekla malo i oznojiti i namučiti, ogladniti, pustiti da te propuh ošine preko pleća, ogladniti i bome naletati! da vidiš kako bi dobila šifru!

----------


## leonisa

> pustiti da te propuh ošine preko pleća


  :Laughing:  
iako ne znam zasto se smijem jer cu ujutro plakat  :Laughing:

----------


## Frida

Ajme Tea, ispati će da je volontiranje na rasprodaji prava muka  :Wink: .

----------


## Roza

Šifre jako brzo odu i mislim da tu nema protekcije. Evo, ja volontiram od R4, redovna sam članica udruge a za ovu rasprodaju nisam uspjela dobiti šifru - prekasno sam se javila. 
I usprkos tome, upravo se spremam ići na velesajam, slagati robu na vješalice  8)

----------


## Tea

> Ajme Tea, ispati će da je volontiranje na rasprodaji prava muka .


ne, nego zaslužit šifru  :Grin:

----------


## paws

> Uopće niste fora što imate tako malo šifri za rasprodaju.Mislim da je to skroz bezveze,sta neda se volont¸erima slagati robu na vjesalice ????


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Stvarno ima jako čudnih ljudi, a potrebe su im još čudnije!

----------


## tulipan32

Meni je samo zao sto se moramo svaki puta tako namuciti da dobijemo sifru!!! Zvanje na 2/3 broja i to ponekad i po sat vremena nebi li nekoga dobila! Vec sam 2,3 puta odustala jer nisam mogla zvati sa posla! Ako je bit svega toga da nemate dovoljno ljudi, pa zato i ogranicen broj sifri...evo i ja se onda prikljucujem za volontiranje!!! :D

----------

